# MAC STEREO ROSE and NARS DEEP THROAT clones on brown skin



## MAHALO (Mar 26, 2009)

I order a few samples from Silk Naturals. Two of the three samples are supposed to be clones of MAC MSF Stereo Rose and NARS Deep Throat blush. Since I have neither of the originals, I don't know whether either is a good clone. As pretty as the colors are, I don't think that they are pigmented enough to be useful to most brown skinned women. 

LOVELACE, the DEEP THROAT clone, was a pretty medium apricot color. it showed best on me. HEAVENLY, the MAC Stereo Rose clone, was a pretty peachy gold. It was ashy looking on me. WISH YOU WERE HERE was a gorgeous coral shimmer but will only be useful as a highlight for me.

I'm between my winter and summer skintone right now. NC45/NW43.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Stereo Rose is the 1st swipe on my hand NW43/NC45


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Tish ... the color and the intensity of the clone is off. It's more peachy and sheer than Stereo Rose. The clone isn't rosy at all.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah I do not have Deep Throat so I couldn't swatch that


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Stereo Rose is the 1st swipe on my hand NW43/NC45 




_

 
What the third swipe, Tish.


----------

